# Schwinn forum



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 6, 2013)

What does it take to get onto the Schwinn forum? I registered but I'm still waiting for "approval." Does my registration have to go before a committee?


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 6, 2013)

*secret society*

I think it's a cult. Did you answer the registration questions correctly? I had to google the answers. LOL


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What does it take to get onto the Schwinn forum? I registered but I'm still waiting for "approval." Does my registration have to go before a committee?




Almost. An actual person has to do your credit and background check.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 6, 2013)

Tim the Skid said:


> I think it's a cult. Did you answer the registration questions correctly? I had to google the answers. LOL





So did I. I'm expecting a notice saying my registration has progressed to phase 2 and to report for testing.


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2013)

This was just posted by a Mod. 


Each week there are at least 25-30 people that are approved for membership. This process takes some time to check for spammers and all that. After you are approved all that is required is for you to activate. Right now there are 59 people waiting to activate their memberships that go all the way back to March 25th. Please, if you can't wait a few days until the mods approve your request please don't bother registering. I will delete a months worth next week so if you are waiting to activate do it now or you will have to go through the question and answer process for registration all over again. Thanks


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2013)

Schwinnbikeforum.com is the only one I know of that still exists. It is a good site.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 6, 2013)

vincev said:


> Schwinnbikeforum.com is the only one I know of that still exists. It is a good site.





That's the one.

I'M IN!!!
I'M IN!!!
I'M IN!!!


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2013)

are you using the same handle over there? will keep an eye out for ya


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2013)

Same handle. I haven't posted yet. I will soon.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (May 9, 2013)

It is a cult, with a different set of rules for the mods vs the underlings. Fortunately people are getting wise to it.


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2013)

good site,but posting pics and sizing issues do exist.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 10, 2013)

I had to pee in a cup, which I thought was very bizarre having little to do with bicycles and the moderator having to witness...
Chris


----------



## mruiz (May 10, 2013)

Come on Guys, they are good pepole. Remember what happen to the Schwinn original forum, duchbags got in it and closed down.
Mitch


----------



## dougfisk (May 10, 2013)

As near as I can tell it is a well organized site and the regulars are freindly and helpful.  I do not understand why there isn't more participation.  I do not understand why it did not "pick up where the other defunct site left off".


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

I tried to register. It's stupid and too hard to do. I'm over it and that may be

why they aren't successful. I never even knew it existed. I think it's weird

that a forum would make you Google the answers to stupid questions. 

Lame.


----------



## GTs58 (May 10, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I had to pee in a cup, which I thought was very bizarre having little to do with bicycles and the moderator having to witness...
> Chris




I'm not quite sure why you would have been required to do that. You must have been extra special huh?


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2013)

the majority of the hoops are designed to keep spammers out.i spend alot of time there because of the mods.if everybody would act like adults and just keep it friendly,there wouldn't be a need for the extra moderation.everybody has their preference,and some don't like it for one reason or another,but it's still a good site for info just like here.the crowd is a bit different,but we all love bikes.
i've never had any issues over there,or here for that fact,so something good to be said for both places.just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2013)

*Spammers*

There was a spammer that showed up in the Schwinn section here last night. He/she was asking questions about house cleaning and who you use and how much you pay. Looks like the Mods here took care of it. So spammers can register on this site and then get delt with later? The owner of SBF decided to make it harder for spammers to register so he didn't have to monitor the aftermath of that crap. 

Quote:
I tried to register. It's stupid and too hard to do. I'm over it and that may be

why they aren't successful. I never even knew it existed. I think it's weird

that a forum would make you Google the answers to stupid questions. 

Lame. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It really says something if you can't answer four or five questions in an open book test. And they don't make someone open the book if they can't answer the questions.


----------

